# Bilder auf 16 Farben in BMP reduzieren, WIE?



## Sn1p3rBI8 (15. Juli 2002)

Hi,
Ich habe ein paar JPG bilder und möchte diese in BMP umwandeln, soweit kein Problem (Speichern nter *.bmp)

Aber wie kann ich diese auf 16 Farben reduzieren?


----------



## derkohle (15. Juli 2002)

Grüß Dich Sn1p3rBI8,

als erstes:
jpg zu 16-farb-Bitmap umwandeln klingt nach hohen Farbverlust(?!).
Wirst aber wohl Deine Gründe haben.

Nichts desto trotz.
Sofern Du Photoshop hast kann ich Dir folgenden Weg vorschlagen:

Das geöffnete .jpg erst mal "für Web speichern" (Alt+Strg+Shift+s).
Hier gibt es die Option "als .gif speichern" - und zwar mit 16 Farben.
Dieses Bild abspeichern und erst anschließend in Bitmap umwandeln.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß aus Stuttgart,


derkohle


----------



## Sn1p3rBI8 (16. Juli 2002)

ok, Danke für den Tip.
Habs ausgetestet, hat aber nicht den gewünscten Erfolg gebracht.


----------



## nanda (16. Juli 2002)

farbtiefe und auflösung reduzieren sowie bildformate wechseln mache ich meist mit Irfanview. 

das problem bei nur noch 16 farben ist, dass meistens kein reines weiß und schwarz mehr vorhanden ist. insgesamt wird das ganze ein sehr kontrastarmes bild werden. farbige bilder sind meistens kaum zu gebrauchen.

vielleicht nützt es was, wenn du das pic nach der farbreduktion nochmal mit ps bearbeitest. i don´t know.

am besten du schreibst mal kurz, wofür du das bild brauchst. vielleicht gibt es noch eine andere lösung für dein problem.


----------



## Sn1p3rBI8 (16. Juli 2002)

Ich brauche das Bild als neues Startlogo von Win2000. Will das Alte ersetzten und da kann man nur Bilder im BMP format nehen und die dürfen auch nur 16 farben haben, hab ich gelesen.

Deswegen der ganze aufstand. (Aufwand)


----------



## nanda (17. Juli 2002)

tja, das habe ich bisher noch nicht praktiziert. das ging bei alten win-versionen einfacher.

ich habe noch eine (englische) page gefunden, auf der der logo-wechsel bei win2000 detailliert beschrieben ist:
klick 

unter punkt fünf steht:
"Using any image editor, create a Bitmap image that is 640 x 480 using 16 colors. We've found the easiest way to create an image is to take a copy the current image and open it with Photoshop and then edit the top portion. Set the "mode" to "indexed colors" and set the number of colors to 16. Save the file as a BMP file with RLE Compression enabled and you're all set." 

also kannst du das pic komplett in ps fertig machen.

hier ist auch noch ein thread aus einem diskussionsforum, bei dem aber auch meist auf die page oben hingewiesen wird.


----------



## Sn1p3rBI8 (17. Juli 2002)

Genau daher hatte uch auch die Anregung dies durzuführen, nur funzt es eben bei mir nicht so ganz.
Werd jetzt nochmal alles überprüfen.
Vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehen.

Hier ist der Link mit den Alternativen Logos als Beispiel.
Hier der Link


----------

